# Had to do my first logo for...



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

myself  For college. We're getting into the course, and we had to come up with a logo with our name on it to put on resumes etc..

And so far this is what i've got:







Huzzah! A logo! With my name on it!!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 24, 2010)

not bad lol. id scale it vertically down just a bit...but i like it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks good, a little cheap IMO though. You can do better. 


Aren't you supposed to make some extremely handsome forumite a logo for his death metal band btw?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Looks good, a little cheap IMO though. You can do better.



Is it the colour?




> Aren't you supposed to make some extremely handsome forumite a logo for his death metal band btw?





Seriously though, let me know what you actually want. Shoot us a PM.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> not bad lol. id scale it vertically down just a bit...but i like it!



Aye, I already had to do that with the lions, you should have seen them before 

I'm definitely keeping the shield as long as it is, but I think i will scale down the lions just a touch


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2010)

It totally is the colour, try going a little darker for the gold/yellow. That might make it look much better. I couldn't actually figure out what was wrong with it 

And I'll contact you when I actually know what the name is going to be


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aye, I already had to do that with the lions, you should have seen them before
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the shield as long as it is, but I think i will scale down the lions just a touch



yeah, I was just thinking... What would my professor say haha.

just from experience, things that seem disproportionate to the eye people tend to focus on...but that could be what you're looking for. I like it though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

@ Stealth:

 Nice.

The colour on here i wanted to stand out, and i like the charcoal/orange stuff (two colours that actually kind of fit my industrial obsession ).

Because this one is for on-screen only, i dunno, i tried a bunch of darker browns/yellows/greys/greens/purples, but they all just looked really, really murky and tacky (but in that "accidently tacky" way, none of them seemed like i made them like that deliberately if that makes sense?). The orange at least stands out on screen 

@ Ricky:

Cheers dude. Yeah, I definitely get what you mean, and it's quite true


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2010)

Fair enough, there's only so much you can do with guidelines like that. I'm interested to see what other people in your class do.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

There's some pretty cool stuff, and some pretty terrible stuff... like anything


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2010)

I see.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 29, 2010)

I like it


----------

